# [SOLVED] mostek i udostepnianie internetu

## skiera

Zainstalowałem Gentoo z jądrem gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.3-r1.  Mam 3 karty sieciowe. Jedna z nich (eth0) służy do połączenia z internetem (dhcp). Natomiast 2 pozostałe (eth1,eth2) do komunikacji z dwoma komputerami (z Win).  Chciałbym udostępniać połączenie internetowe 2 pozostałym komputerom. Wykonałem następujące polecenia:

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ip_forward

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE

Ustawiłem adresy kart eth1 i eth2 na 0.0.0.0, a następnie stworzyłem mostek (br0) i dodałem obie karty do mostka:

brctl addbr br0

ifconfig br0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

brctl addif br0 eth1

brctl addif br0 eth2

Z takimi ustawieniami mogę komunikowac sie z pozostałymi komputerami, jednak internet nie jest udostępniany.

Czy ktoś wie jak to skonfigurować?Last edited by skiera on Tue Mar 09, 2004 10:56 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## misterLu

1)pytanie głupie, ale czy w Windowsach masz dobrze bramy poustawiane ?

2) u mnie maskarada jest zrobiona tak (bez żadnych mostków) :

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

/sbin/iptables  -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE

i działa. Jesli i tobie zadziała, to dopisz sobie te dwie linijki do 

 /etc/conf.d/local.start, bedzie sie samo automatycznie robiło na starcie

----------

## skiera

Pomyliłem się, oczywiście używałem

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

"ipv4" zjadłem w poscie  :Wink: 

Bramę na komputerach z Windą mam ustawioną na 192.168.0.1, czyli ip mostka. 

Muszę użyć mostka żeby przypisać ten sam adres ip do obu kart (chyba że się mylę i jest jakiś inny sposób). Pod windą mam tak to skonfigurowane i działa.

----------

## skiera

Ok, juz sobie poradzilem. Mialem zle ustawione DNS pod winda   :Embarassed: 

Dziwne, z poziomu windy takie ustawienie dziala   :Question: 

dziekuje za pomoc

----------

